# the wedding contract



## photopro234 (Sep 6, 2013)

what specific items in the wedding contract should be included and should an attorney be consulted to help draw up a wedding contract?


----------



## iolair (Sep 6, 2013)

Just a few starters off the top of my head

- How much should be paid, and when (including the deposit)
- What coverage you will be providing on the wedding day (e.g. preparations, arrival, service, formals, socialising/reception candids, first dance, departure.  what times should are you expected to be there?)
- Whether you're committed to providing a second shooter
- That you do not guarantee to get any particular shot
- When you will deliver the images to the client / how many images / what format (print/proof/album/JPEGs)
- Asserting copyright (are they allowed to make their own copies of the images)
- Client agrees your liabilities are limited to the amount paid
- You are not liable for e.g. missed photos due to interference from other guests
- How much do they have to pay if they cancel X amount of time before the wedding?
- How any disputes would be dealt with

I didn't bother paying for legal advice when drawing mine up, but it's very easy to find example contracts online to use for inspiration.  If in doubt, though, legal advice before would be less stress than legal action later.


----------



## o hey tyler (Sep 6, 2013)

You didn't have one for the seven weddings you shot over the course of ten years?


----------



## KmH (Sep 6, 2013)

Contract law is pretty complex and varies by state here in the USA, so example contracts copied from online may turn out to have big gaping loopholes a client can waltz right through.

Certainly, contract law also varies by country. What country/state is Wadsworth in? There are at least 4 Wadsworths here in the USA.

As it is, most wedding photographer's contracts get modified on an ongoing basis as clients come up with new ways to cause issues.
A good retail photography business practice is to review your contract(s) at least once every 6 months.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 6, 2013)

Use the Internet to research different examples, put together a rough draft, and then have it fine-tuned by a contract lawyer in your area.   Iolair's list of key points pretty much nails most of the imporant areas.


----------



## nycphotography (Sep 6, 2013)

iolair said:


> Just a few starters off the top of my head
> 
> [clipped]
> 
> * I didn't bother paying for legal advice when drawing mine up, but it's very easy to find example contracts online to use for inspiration.  If in doubt, though, legal advice before would be less stress than legal action later.*



Love it!  You found a way to say you don't need a lawyer in a way that the lawyers can't get their panties all twisted over.  KUDOS. 

No, I mean it.  I will definitely have to remember this phrasing for future use.


----------



## photopro234 (Sep 8, 2013)

KmH my wife Diana and I reside in Wadsworth Ohio in the United States.


----------

